# $13 dollar AliExpress looped tube shooter



## bopaloobop (Jun 3, 2012)

"Freeshiping Stainless steel 304 traditional slingshot cattle archetypical outdoor professional metal device tirachinas caza"

http://s.aliexpress.com/jEBjyUJV 
(from AliExpress Android)

I got this thinking it would be a mini version of this shape, but it's full sized.

I bought this about mid March, shipping from China took a month.

It's a really solid slinger, came with some bands that are shorter than they should be (had to unloop em)

I already had one in this shape, but the palm swell on this is amazing. It fills up the palm really well and provides some good cushion. It seems to be a separate piece under the wrap, I want to see what it is but I also don't want to mess up the wrap job.

The finger grips are really nice and it has small indents to center the bands.

Here's a few pics to show ya what I'm working with.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's a heck of a deal! Cool looking flips. Do you pinch grip it??


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

There was a lot of hoopla last year over some Ali Stainless frames that turned out to be questionable material. If you unwrap it, sometimes you can tell if it's cast or bent steel or even steel at all.

Hopefully you got a good one, it looks comfortable. I quite enjoy the shape and feel of this frame.


----------



## bopaloobop (Jun 3, 2012)

brucered said:


> There was a lot of hoopla last year over some Ali Stainless frames that turned out to be questionable material. If you unwrap it, sometimes you can tell if it's cast or bent steel or even steel at all.
> 
> Hopefully you got a good one, it looks comfortable. I quite enjoy the shape and feel of this frame.


The first photo seems to show it's all one bent piece, I'd trust it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## bopaloobop (Jun 3, 2012)

Ibojoe said:


> That's a heck of a deal! Cool looking flips. Do you pinch grip it??


Yeah, it's kinda hard to hold it without using the "wing" grips, but it's reeeally comfy.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

bopaloobop said:


> brucered said:
> 
> 
> > There was a lot of hoopla last year over some Ali Stainless frames that turned out to be questionable material. If you unwrap it, sometimes you can tell if it's cast or bent steel or even steel at all.
> ...


OK, but keep in mind, AliExpress isn't known to be the most trustworthy and reputable site.

It's just something to consider. It could very well be the same or something completely different under the wrap.


----------



## bopaloobop (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh, totally. That's why I'm very picky about what I buy. Only ever 304 labeled bent frames. And I always make a Paracord loop to stress test the metal (pull as hard as I can to see if it bends or fractures).

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I've been looking at them. That one is nice.


----------



## ashikrafi (Apr 19, 2020)

its called butterfly sling by dankung bit more pricey than Aliexpress generic one. but generic one have good quality shooting past 6 months.


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

I do like the design, I do not own one. But most my shooting is full butterfly and this does look comfortable with the wings.


----------

